#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-29
<FloodBot1> xBytez: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> rgreening, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> rgreening_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> AlertEye: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> LjL: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> zaspire, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot1> kdub_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> ken_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> zaspire_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> kdub_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> fooldrew: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> zaspire_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-30
<FloodBot1> Myrtti: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
